# Can you get food poisoning from eating donuts or brownies?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes from anything i guess. You never know.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm trying to pinpoint what gave me food poisoning Wednesday night. I puked like 10 times and had a bit of diarrhea. Bad nausea all night. Weird thing was that I only ate donuts, brownies, and coffee that day. I thought people most often got food poisoning from meat or tainted, uncooked veggies.

This is the first time for this to happen in the US. Happened to me many times in South America though. But that was usually just diarrhea and cramps. Vomiting/nausea was rare. Diarrhea doesn't bother me that much. Nausea is what I hate more than anything.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I got food poisoning from after we bought some cheap baklava from a guy off the street. We were all ill but I ate the most so I pretty much experienced exactly what you just experienced but on a 9 hour flight to Vancouver. Maybe it's because you only ate 3 items on that day, breakfast is key to a healthy diet.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> wut kind of donut was it


I bought it at the safeway bakery. It was just a plain one with chocolate covering, no filling inside. I've bought donuts there many times before. I had 2 of them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> I got food poisoning from after we bought some cheap baklava from a guy off the street. We were all ill but I ate the most so I pretty much experienced exactly what you just experienced but on a 9 hour flight to Vancouver. Maybe it's because you only ate 3 items on that day, breakfast is key to a healthy diet.


And you can't really be sure it was what you ate that day because I was reading that there is often a delay in symptoms. An incubation period.

I couldn't imagine having to vomit on a plane. Or have nausea on a plane. That would be truly horrific.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> And you can't really be sure it was what you ate that day because I was reading that there is often a delay in symptoms. An incubation period.


True, but I got ill one day after (when my flight was). It was a long time ago so I just blame it on the baklava, the guy looked suspicious. My guess is the milk used in your coffee, or any dairy product in your donut/brownie caused your stomach upset.

You could have caught it through the same means as you would a cold, viz., it could have just been a stomach bug which you caught from someone else.



> I couldn't imagine having to vomit on a plane. Or have nausea on a plane. That would be truly horrific.


I don't like to think about it ;_;


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> True, but I got ill one day after (when my flight was). It was a long time ago so I just blame it on the baklava, the guy looked suspicious. My guess is the milk used in your coffee, or any dairy product in your donut/brownie caused your stomach upset.
> 
> You could have caught it through the same means as you would a cold, viz., it could have just been a stomach bug which you caught from someone else.
> 
> I don't like to think about it ;_;












i sell you baklava - one euro. i make for you right here, you wait, i make.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> http://archive.4chon.net/r9k/653828/src_1327925719199.jpg[IMG]
> 
> i sell you baklava - one euro. i make for you right here, you wait, i make.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

What makes you so sure it was food poisoning? If I had that and I'd only eaten doughnuts and brownies, I'd probably assume it was just a virus or something.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Luna Sea said:


> What makes you so sure it was food poisoning? If I had that and I'd only eaten doughnuts and brownies, I'd probably assume it was just a virus or something.


Because it came on suddenly and went away suddenly. I was reading the reverse. That people often think they had a stomach virus but actually had food poisoning.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> You sir, have a deal.
> 
> Though, if I can remember correctly he looked a lot more like this:
> 
> ...


what do they call the baklavaesque pastry served in dubai? or, rather, what is the name in arabic? i had no idea it was served that far south.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> what do they call the baklavaesque pastry served in dubai? or, rather, what is the name in arabic? i had no idea it was served that far south.


I actually had no idea it was served _outside_ of the UAE, we just used to call them Dubai sweets, SAS taught me its real name. I think they call it baklava, but most likely البقلاوة :}


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

It's highly unlikely you'd get it from baked goods. If you used milk/cream in your coffee, it could have been that, or just norovirus. I got food poisoning from macaroni and cheese once - it's more likely if you had any sort of dairy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> It's highly unlikely you'd get it from baked goods. If you used milk/cream in your coffee, it could have been that, or just norovirus. I got food poisoning from macaroni and cheese once - it's more likely if you had any sort of dairy.


I put soymilk in my coffee. Now, if the food poisoning came previous days (there was a long incubation period), it could be anything. It has been unusually warm here the past week or so. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

I find sometimes I get food poisoning symptoms when I drink coffee and don't eat anything of substance after. Coffee is a diuretic so maybe that has something to do with your body's reaction. I don't think you'd get food poisoning from a donut... you would if it came in contact with something uncooked or dirty.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I actually had no idea it was served _outside_ of the UAE, we just used to call them Dubai sweets, SAS taught me its real name. I think they call it baklava, but most likely البقلاوة :}


weiiiiiird!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

It's really hard to pinpoint what actually got you sick unless other people ate the same thing, and also got sick from it. Everyone blames whatever was their last meal, not realizing that they could have caught a virus a week ago and are only now just starting to show symptoms. There's been a nasty virus going around (I got it a month ago from my brother, who got it from the many people at his work who had it), there's a good chance you just caught that.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

You can get food poisoning from anything that has bacteria on it or in it. Maybe those donuts were handled by someone who had just handled some meat or dairy products and didn't wear gloves or wash their hands.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

It could have been a virus you picked up from a door handle/knob or even from touching the cart at the store.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It wasn't the brownies. I ate the rest of them and nothing happened.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

If the dough included eggs and it was undercooked then yes.


----------

